# Lifetime Coatings



## SC - ATL (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone heard of Duralast or Amorguard coatings? They are said to be a 25 year to Lifetime coating. Here is a common description:

ArmorGuard is a strong, tough elastomeric coating, formulated with hollow-core ceramic microspheres, strands and irregular particulate in a complex 100% acrylic suspension with superior adhesion properties.

Looking forward to learning more.

Cheers,

SC


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

I've personally been involved in testing of these types of formulations. We did not find any of them (the 6 or so we tested) that live up to their claims. We have also found their sales information and warranties to be difficult to navigate.

Some say that they give a lifetime warranty (the lifetime of the owner)... usually this will not transfer but a couple sellers will transfer if you can jump through all of the hoops... some prorated... some not... 

I've noticed that I've NEVER seen one that would give the same warranty for commercial use as for a homeowner. I'm guessing that they know that a business is more likely to keep the necessary records to 'jump through hoops'. In addition, comercial business is less likely to move and forget about the lifetime warranty... Most only really warranty the product and offer product replacement. The contractor (if they are still in business) is responsible for the labor... And, we all know that labor costs more than paint!

I guess you have to do your own deductive reasoning. If you charge 3 times as much for the paint... you can affoard to give out a bit of free paint!


----------



## SC - ATL (Jun 11, 2007)

Are your familiar with Superior Coatings East in Grennville, SC? They are pumping AmorGuard and claim to make their own formulations in St Pete, Florida.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's one:

http://www.liquidvinyl.com/

Can't find an msds and probably wouldn't understand it anyway.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Liquid vinyl is in the same city I am living in. I thought about getting hooked up with them because hey will sell their products to conractors, but not in their area. They used to sell franchise areas, but no now. They also painted a exterior near where I did one and my super paint satin looks as good or better than theirs. They charged their client about 14k where I charged for the same size about $3,700.. I guess over the years I will check it out :whistling


----------

